# What I woke up to...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I was up with Enzo earlier this morning, but fell back asleep. This is what I woke back up to. lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice nose! Glad is wasn't a "pile" of gsomething! much rather have a nose.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He was dropping his favorite ball on my head repeatedly, then watching to see what I would do. lol


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice big nose....did he give you the lick that goes with this face?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> He was dropping his favorite ball on my head repeatedly, then watching to see what I would do. lol


 
Too funny, fantastic picture.

Hope you're recovery is going well.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha.. I could think of worse ways to wake up


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL! I've seen that look before! "It's the hey, hey mom, mom, mom, mom, mom... oh, are you awake? Well since you are, can you play with me?" Love that face  

Reminds me of several years ago when I had the flu. I fell asleep on the couch and woke up with every one of my bridge's girls toys on top of me and her staring at me. Apparently she had been bringing me toys and dropping them on me to see if I wanted to play  Love dogs!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

i LOVE that morning "look"!!!!!

I usually get the paw to the head, with the look....lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can imagine his thinking "Good grief, what does it take to wake her up". And then when you finally do wake up, he says "Oh, you awake?"

Too funny!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I was up with Enzo earlier this morning, but fell back asleep. This is what I woke back up to. lol


That is the nicest face anyone would want to wake up to!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great picture!! Max likes to lick my face when he wants me up.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha awesome picture!! I wake up to a big giant dog face all the time!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

piston said:


> Nice big nose....did he give you the lick that goes with this face?


No licks. lol He's not a very licky dog.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's hilarious!!! LOL!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is funny. Great photo..


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your pic made me laugh out loud. Thanks. That is a great face to wake up to!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Nothing better!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think your doctor was just testing your reflexes. Great picture of your boy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

"Pssst.... mom... it's quarter after breakfast in the morning. Hint hint."


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

lol... Gary added a caption too.

"Pssst... mom... it's me, Enzo... it's breakfast time..."


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha I should've just soaked it up while he still liked me. Now, I'm evil mom for taking him to *gasp* the vet! Two shots and a rectal thermometer later, he wants nothing to do with me.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Really, though, he's such a creep. He'll sit there and stare at me forever. lol


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

He's actually probably just staring at the ghost behind you. No worries.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> He's actually probably just staring at the ghost behind you. No worries.



LOL not nice!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

That is cute and SO funny!

Buddy wants to say hello to Enzo


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha Hi Buddy!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wahahaha, Enzo is so cute
Glad you had a camera handy, great shot!!

This was my Dudu a few days ago ~~


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Your pic made me laugh out loud. Thanks. That is a great face to wake up to!


Me too! Great pic! He's got "the stare" down pat!


----------

